# Coming soon to a theatre near you: 'pesti-side story'



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I bet your on the black list of parliament.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

borderbeeman said:


> Just to amuse you . . .


This fits in very nicely with the rest of the fairy tales you have posted here. Perhaps you should combine them all into a book. You could call it "_Tilting at Windmills_" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilting_at_windmills



As you can see from the emoticons, I'm _quite _amused! :lpf: :banana: :lpf:


:ws:


----------



## yankee joe (Mar 16, 2013)

:no::lpf:


----------

